

The 2nd largest registrar stores passwords in cleartext - michaelrkn
http://i.imgur.com/Z7cjG.png

======
jameswyse
You're probably right. They could just be emailing the password in plaintext
on account creation and never storing it that way, though that's also pretty
bad.

